# Ditch Plant



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this HC? I found it in my ditch.For sale by the pound if it is! I live in SW Fla and it was at waters edge,


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Alot of plants look like HC and relatives of HC. but most wont be able to go submerged.
Put it in a tank and see if it flourishes first..

And if you sell it by the pound, make sure your not selling the soil too =D


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

It is definitely not an emersed (totally) plant. I just fried it on the porch..in less than an hour. I will go back at get more and put it in a plastic bag tent after collecting and see how it does. Only kidding about selling it!

This plant I collected about 3 weeks ago and is doing great immersed. Any ideas?It has a woody red stem. Any ID ideas?



This is another ditch plant doing well. Bacopa???


Last question....is this Lobelia?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Esteroali said:


> Is this HC? I found it in my ditch.For sale by the pound if it is! I live in SW Fla and it was at waters edge,


It looks like a Callitriche species of some sort. Does it almost look like Glosso floating in the water when you collect it?


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

YES!Do you have info on this plant?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Esteroali said:


> YES!Do you have info on this plant?


http://plants.usda.gov/java/nameSearch?keywordquery=callitriche&mode=sciname&submit.x=0&submit.y=0

It's one of those species. Check the maps to see which species can be found in Florida. I know one of our club members found Callitriche palustris, but it's not listed as growing in Florida on the USDA website.


----------



## Kurt Reinhart (Mar 4, 2003)

I would also check this site. It deals more specifically with aquatic plants of Florida.

http://plants.ifas.ufl.edu/photos.html#v


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Last answer is that is Lobelia, Its native to florida i think but they grow in florida. gimme some!!


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

My next tank will be a ditch tank. I must have at least 10 species that I am pretty sure will do well in a NPT. When I am done with my experiment, if it works...I can ship this stuff by the pound to all APC people for the cost of shipping. (Not sure it is legal ) Any one interested?


----------

